# Jen's 10g



## jen0910 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is my low tech 10g tank. It has 2wpg and i occasionally dose some ferts.
Plants: val, amazon sword, a few pieces of rotala, moss balls and I'm not sure what the plant in the back is
Animals: White Clouds, Platy, Amano Shrimp, Ghost Shrimp, Apple Snail, pond snails, MTS, tiny limpets...

Right after I set it up...









Got a background a few weeks later...









Most recent pic...









Some more pics of the inhabitants...


----------



## AsianChopsticks (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh wow, I never knew White Clouds were so cool looking. :icon_roll


----------



## jen0910 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, they can be pretty colorful.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Great photo work! and nice looking tank.


----------



## jen0910 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks. : )


----------



## jen0910 (Jan 13, 2008)

*more pics*

Here are some more White Cloud pictures that I took the other night. I thought they turned out pretty good.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Those are some awesome pics! Looks like they posed for you! :icon_bigg 

Fish #2 isn't looking so happy though- maybe he was just having a bad hair day?


----------



## jen0910 (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks.
lol, the fish in pictures 1 and 2 are the same, maybe he just didn't like the flash after the first picture.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I thought they might be but wasn't sure...

In all seriousness, though, if his fins are clamped like that all the time, something's not right... he's being picked on or is coming down with something; just something to keep an eye on?


----------



## jen0910 (Jan 13, 2008)

No, he's not like that all the time, he was just in the middle of swimming and I happened to catch him with them down. It just seems to me like thats the way they swim, the fins pop up and down as they move.
Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## Mattco26 (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## jen0910 (Jan 13, 2008)

Mattco26 said:


> Looks great!


Thanks.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

kinda looks like his lips are bloody though. but thats probably just colouring


----------



## jen0910 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, they have red lips. It's kinda funny because when I got them I didn't know the genders but only one had really red lips so I said it was wearing lipstick...then I found out it was a male, I guess they are just cross-dressers.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

jen0910 said:


> No, he's not like that all the time, he was just in the middle of swimming and I happened to catch him with them down. It just seems to me like thats the way they swim, the fins pop up and down as they move.
> Thanks for the concern though.


Good- sounds like it was just a bad hair day then!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Your val, and sword will get much to large for your 10 gallon tank very soon. Other then that looks like a good start


----------



## Growerguy (Feb 12, 2008)

Tank is looking great! Your rotala looks alot better then mine haha.
Allso great pictures!!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

wow, awesome photos of the white clouds, they are some of my favourite fish.

nice looking tank, it will look great when it starts filling in


----------



## jen0910 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks, I'm hoping it starts to fill in soon.


----------



## jen0910 (Jan 13, 2008)

bigstick120 said:


> Your val, and sword will get much to large for your 10 gallon tank very soon. Other then that looks like a good start


Hmm, I thought that plants were like fish and only grew to the size of the tank that they were in... :tongue: 

But really, if it gets too big I can trim it.


----------



## alter40 (Feb 18, 2008)

I agree I think if they get to large just trim them to size and you should be fine.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Its pretty hard to trim a sword, but if you think you can do it....


----------



## jen0910 (Jan 13, 2008)

bigstick, I checked out you photos, they look pretty good. What kind of lens are you using for your aquarium shots?


----------



## aquagirl (Aug 15, 2007)

jen0910 said:


> Yeah, they have red lips. It's kinda funny because when I got it I said it was wearing lipstick...then I found out it was a male, I guess they are just cross-dressers.


ROFL, your tank looks good.


----------



## allwet (Feb 18, 2008)

very nice pics of the white clouds.how did u get such an excellent shot of them...got a glass sandwich between them to hold them still? my white clouds are a little over 3yrs old now and dont have the vibrant color urs have.allwet...


----------



## bert2001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Those are some awesome photos. What are you shooting with? What lens are you using and what settings were you at. I shoot with a Digital RebelXT and can never get shots that clear, espicially with a fish that moves around as quickly as white clouds do. From one photo nut to another, I am very impressed. Good work!


----------

